# Dog Bone shaped soap ?



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Has anyone ever made a bone shaped soap for dogs?

I am wanting to do a dog soap to sale, and thought it would be cute for the soap to be in the shape of a bone.

Any advice on how to get the soap in the shape of a bone. I just looked through my cookie cutters and I don't have a bone shape...sigh.

I thought about pouring in my ss pan 1 inch thich and then cutting them out. 

Thanks Amanda Lee


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

There are many molds out there in the shape of a dog bone. Milky Way used to make one but I am not sure if they still do. Google silicone soap molds, silicone candy molds, etc. I have seen them all over.

Sara


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Sara, I am going to go do that now!

Amanda Lee
Any homemade mold ideas?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Amanda Lee said:


> Thanks Sara, I am going to go do that now!
> 
> Amanda Lee
> Any homemade mold ideas?


Sorry, I would buy a mold rather than try to come up with something. My time is too valuable. 

Sara


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes you are right time is costly. But I really need to do the soap this week. No time.
Milky Way does have a bone mold. It has 2 cavities that are 5 oz. That is about the size I want.

But I want to make 12 to 15 bones not just 2. 
Thanks Amanda Lee


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.milkywaymolds.com/Mercha...Code=DB1198&Category_Code=CR&Product_Count=11


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Pop in to Jaoannes and see if they have a dog bone cutter. I know I have seen them in some places, but it must have been a craft store.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Pop in to Jaoannes and see if they have a dog bone cutter. I know I have seen them in some places, but it must have been a craft store.


Jo,
The nearest hobby store in a hour drive from me. I am planning to goto Hobby Lobby on Saturday. I will definatly check there. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you really want to hassle with using a cookie cutter? I don't care what you do but in the end you will have a better product using a real mold.

Sara


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Sondra said:


> http://www.milkywaymolds.com/Mercha...Code=DB1198&Category_Code=CR&Product_Count=11


Yeap that is the mold I found on another web site. I like it, but would have to spend $40 plus shipping to get a big batch of soap.

Sara, Yes you are right ...the mold is nice, neat looking and looks like a real bone. Not a rustic cut out. I am also on a very short budget here. Thank you for great soaper advice. It is taken to heart!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I know that you need it now, so cutting it out freehand from a cardboard pattern may be what you are stuck with now, do think about getting a mold if you plan on selling them. You can easily make 2 bones everytime you make a batch of soap. I have some single molds like this that I do this to, I just inlarged my pour to take up the two 6 ounce cavities, so extra soap simply is poured into them. Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is another idea. I make my dog shampoo in tuna cans and make a mega block in a really large tuna can. You can try and stamp the soap with a dog toy (or something) that's in the shape of a dog bone. The soap needs to be semi-soft to stamp it. I do this with a bee thingy?? I got off a little sign. Then get the mold later.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Amanda.. If I am not mistaken.. I just bought one recently at Hobby Lobby.. in the cookie cutters section.. was less than $1. 
I haven't used it yet.. but I usually make my doggy soap and pour in my regular molds. I just cut them a tad smaller.. easier to hand and it's not a soap that will be used a much as human soap. (in most cases).
When bathing our dogs.. I would much rather have the smaller chunky bar as apposed to the bone shaped one. (from the MM molds) To each his or her own. And it's what sells in the end that counts.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Narrow Chance said:


> Amanda.. If I am not mistaken.. I just bought one recently at Hobby Lobby.. in the cookie cutters section.. was less than $1.
> I haven't used it yet.. but I usually make my doggy soap and pour in my regular molds. I just cut them a tad smaller.. easier to hand and it's not a soap that will be used a much as human soap. (in most cases).
> When bathing our dogs.. I would much rather have the smaller chunky bar as apposed to the bone shaped one. (from the MM molds) To each his or her own. And it's what sells in the end that counts.


Hi Rett! My thinking is to start with a EO scented soap and cut it into bone shapes. Then with the the extra soap pieces I will blend them in with a Lillian's peppermint EO ...when it gets here.

I can do the smaller chunks and draw a bone on the bar while it is still soft. Or make a imprint of a dog bone with a cookie cutter. Kinda stamp the soap.

It was great to talk to you the other day, and thanks for all your help! 
Amanda Lee


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I know that you need it now, so cutting it out freehand from a cardboard pattern may be what you are stuck with now, do think about getting a mold if you plan on selling them. You can easily make 2 bones everytime you make a batch of soap. I have some single molds like this that I do this to, I just enlarged my pour to take up the two 6 ounce cavities, so extra soap simply is poured into them. Vicki


Hi Vicki, I worked on the cardboard bone yesterday. Thanks about the idea of pouring 2 bones with each batch, but I am using specific scents/eo's with my dog soap...it is for dogs.

That is a great tip for me to use with other molds. Thanks
Amanda Lee


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Update: I went to Hobby Lobby and they were out of stock of the 5" bone, so I got the 3" bone. 

It will work for now. Thanks for everyone's helpful advice!
:biggrin
Amanda Lee


----------

